# New Puppy - HELP!



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello

I have just joined and need some help!

Me and my partner have recently got a new puppy, we brought him home at 8 weeks and he is now 10 weeks old.

He is an interesting cross bread - mum was a collie and dad was an English Bull Terrier!

He is a fantastic little chap but we are experiencing a few problems with his behaviour.

We have managed to get a handle on the toilet training and he will go outside to do his business, we have had a few accident but is this not too bad as he is still young?

Also he is teething really bad but was also biting, this has calmed down a lot but it still does happen from time to time - we are saying no and sometimes it works and other times he still goes back for more!

He has been scruffed by the neck and put outside but when he comes back inside he will sometimes shake himself off and do it again!

He sleeps in the kitchen area of our home has to be physically put in his bed at night where he will stay but we are having major problems with him waking up extremley early starting with a whine then into a full on bark! Obvously we have been told to leave him but how can we stop this as our neighbours are on the brink of compliaining?

He has not been able to go out for walks as yet as he has only had one set of injections so could this be teh reason for his behaviour?

One more thing - he is howing no signs of listening to us, we are practicing commands like 'in your bed' 'stay' or even coming when you call his name!

Please help as he is lovely chap and we just want to do right by him

Jess


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Its very early days yet. The training has to be consistant and lots and lots of praise when he gets it right. You'll find it just takes time and practice. If your consistant with the praise you will get there in the end. 
He will learn that the toilet is outside if you put him out at the right times and regularly. Try and get into a routine with it.
You must be stern and use a firm voice when telling him not to bite. At the moment he doesnt realise it can hurt!  If he keeps on then try filling a tin with some beads or something that will make a loud noise. Keep it on you and shake it whilst telling him 'no'  whenever he does it. He wont like this reaction and will soon learn to stop. 
Most of my puppies wake up extra early! They seem to be on a different clock to most of us. Try feeding him as late as possible and wear him out by playing with him before he goes to bed. Dont forget to let him out for a wee too!
Hope some of this helps.
Best of luck.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for your reply

We ahev filled a tin with pennies and it does seem to scare him - fingers crossed he'll get the message.

He will listen to me when i tell him off but not to my boyfriend! some one said it maybe because my voice changes when i tell him?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah it could be the change in your voice, then again I dont listen men either!


----------



## pinkminx (Jan 22, 2008)

Our dog exhibits these behaviours too - he is just two weeks older than yours. We tell our puppy no in a firm voice and put him in the kitchen on his own when he misbehaves, we leave him for several minutes and then let him back in, if he continues with the bad behaviour we start again and eventually he will come back in and stop the behaviour. When he does we praise him and encourage him with toys.

Our puppy also whined during the early hours, his routine is now to have a radio on in the kitchen throughout the night with a small night light. We ignored him the first few times he whined and he is now quiet until we get up in the morning. I'm sure your puppy will improve and your neighbours should understand that he is young and bound to have teething problems a new puppy is just like having a new baby and until he gets used to how you run things will try to become alpha male!


----------



## Borderbabe (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

We are experiencing more or less the same things as you, our Border Collie pup is just over 11 weeks and he is really into the whole "nipping" thing too, at first the shaking stones in a tin worked but now it just seems to wind him up even more so we now put him in his cage just for a few minutes every time he does it, then when we let him out make him do some training and praise him when he does well, this seems to be working and after reading about Collies this is one of the best things to do. 
I think half the problem is he is just frustrated, we play with him all the time and he is never on his own for more than 3hrs max per day but as he's only had one lots of jabs we cant take him out yet (2nd lot next tues thank god!) one we can take him out it'll make all the difference because he can burn off all his energy. I feel sorry for him coz it's not is fault. Some times he goes into a little frenzy and just runs round the house like a thing possessed doing everything we tell him not too! but we let him burn himself out because he needs the exercise. 

House training is going well, he goes out all the time now (has the occasional accident!) the only time we put paper down is at night but then he only ever pee's once or twice. He's doing well considering we only got him just over a week ago! he really has come on loads. 

He doesnt wake us up at all at night, we managed to stop that by night 3 which is good. 

I hope things work out soon. If I discover anything else that might help I'll let you know

Take care BB x


----------



## Springerpuppy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi

My partner and I have a 7 week old springer spaniel puppy and we are struggling with not getting enough sleep. Does anyone have any tips on how to help her to feel safe and not whine and cry all night?

Some of the tips from people on here are great we are trying the tin with beans as she nips a lot and given my partner a nip that nearly broke the skin.

Thanks for any help

K&D


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Springerpuppy said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner and I have a 7 week old springer spaniel puppy and we are struggling with not getting enough sleep. Does anyone have any tips on how to help her to feel safe and not whine and cry all night?
> 
> ...


Please don't use the shaking bottle thing with a 7 week old puppy,she is a baby.
There are lots of good posts on here about puppies nipping and in my opinion 7 weeks is far too young to be shaking a tin at her.
Have you thought of buying her a crate and placing it in your room at night so she is close by,it may help her settle down.
We did this with both of ours,gradually moving it away until they were crated downstairs.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

The use of shaker bottles is a big no no unless you know what you are doing you could make problems worse ,There are programs on tv such as dog borstal where they use these methods and yes they are great for the right type of problem advised by someone who knows how to use it properly , mis use of this and ill timed commeand will only cofuse a dog , 
Also you have all got young pups they all go through these behaviours they are pups and as such will nip will get you up at night will ignor you . 
They need to learn by gentle consistant training , Teathing trouble is an easy one give you pup something interesting to chew on not your fingers lol , Try raw cold carrot from the fridge they will most likely chew it up and spit it out but it cools the gums down and then when they learn they can eat it too it becomes a bonus a healthy no callorie treat >
Crying at night most pups will do this they have been used to lots of company and then they get us LOL be patient they only want to make you come get them , but dont as going to them prolongs the sleeping all night routine they need to get in to , As a tip maybe feed them about an hour before you go to bed allowing them to go to the loo befor you bed them down and see if that settles them a bit better , ( not an extra feed just leave last feed till later ). A crate is a must fro anyone even if its second hand and you only use it till they are house trained , look for other posts that talk about crate training or search info on the web , but a crate will give you back your sanity . Another good thing to do if they are behaving in a way you dont like is to ignore them turn your back dont look at them till they calm down then they get your attention again . be cool people you have puppies lol


----------



## rachpuppystar (Apr 29, 2012)

hiya i was just wondering if you know the answer to my problem my puppy is 10 weeks and all he does is bite and bite but when we tell him no he dosent listen we said it and said it but nothing works also when he pees and poos everywhere we tell him no and put him outside but he comes in and pees again and again get back soon
rachel
my email is also [email protected]


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rachpuppystar said:


> hiya i was just wondering if you know the answer to my problem my puppy is 10 weeks and all he does is bite and bite but when we tell him no he dosent listen we said it and said it but nothing works also when he pees and poos everywhere we tell him no and put him outside but he comes in and pees again and again get back soon
> rachel
> my email is also [email protected]


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you read through the 'stickies' at the top of this page - 'House training your pup or older dog' and 'Help with a nipping puppy'? There is loads of advice for both.

At 10 weeks old most puppies wee and poo everywhere and also bite because they don't understand any different.


----------



## DaisySue66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just joined and need some help!
> 
> ...


----------



## DaisySue66 (Mar 3, 2017)

I posted a reply to a similar problem a couple of days ago re: nipping. What has worked for me has been to remove the puppy for 30 seconds to 2 minutes from where you are ie: the pack. Puppies hate to be isolated. It might take 2/3 goes but they do quickly get the message that biting = no play, 'nice stuff' = lots of fun stuff. Remember the 3 P's with this (patience, persistence & perseverance) as you might have to repeat several times but it does work...... eventually. Good luck!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Somehow I doubt it's a problem anymore. This is a very old thread


----------



## DaisySue66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for that. I got an email asking for help so replied. Must do some homework!


----------

